# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Пожалуйста исправьте ...

## Michael

Харе Кришна!

Небольшие ошибки в пункте 5.1 правил форума:




> *5. Каждый участник форума имеет право:* 
> 
> 5.1. Обращаться к администрации форума с просьбой, воспользоваться своими правами.


Во-первых, запятая тут явно лишняя.
Во-вторых, само построение фразы - это тавтология. Звучит как-то непонятно.
Как это - я, как участник, имею право обратиться к администрации для получения возможности воспользоваться своими правами. Странная фраза, непонятно о чем тут вообще идет речь.

Мне кажется, что этот пункт надо как-то переработать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо. Исправим.

----------


## Alex

Захожу в раздел, просматриваю все непрочитанные топики, возвращаюсь в меню форума, и тем не менее значки тем синие, что означает, что что-то таки я не покрыл. надоело каждый раз выбирать "отметить раздел прочитанным". ведь не так должно быть? или у всех всё в порядке, кроме меня?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Захожу в раздел, просматриваю все непрочитанные топики, возвращаюсь в меню форума, и тем не менее значки тем синие, что означает, что что-то таки я не покрыл. надоело каждый раз выбирать "отметить раздел прочитанным". ведь не так должно быть? или у всех всё в порядке, кроме меня?


Да, это ошибка. Работаем над этим.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

не вижу ни какой ошибки. у меня всё работает так как и надо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

у меня тоже есть, разделы не прочитанными остаются

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

а в раздел зайти не пробовали? я еще раз проверил. был раздел помеченный. я зашел в него. после этого он стал прочитанный.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

конечно пробовал, и в раздел, и из раздела, и вокруг да около, раз по десять, - заходишь  в непрочитанный раздел, а там уже нет тем непрочитанных, выходишь - а он опять непрчитанный, перезакгружаешь - непрочитанный, опять заходишь, хоть сразу к последнему сообщению, хоть к списку тем - все то же самое. Ну и т.д. , а потом по неизвестной причине раздел погасает. Волшебство

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

угу. чудеса.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Еще может от браузера зависеть.

----------


## Alex

opera 11

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Каюсь, если обновить открытую страницу - цвет иконки меняется. 
Но все равно не фотан. Я перехожу к страницам не стрелкой "назад", а нажимаю на ссылку в дереве, на старом форуме это обновляло данные страницы, а на этом похоже нет, полный кеш вылазит. Обновление снимает иконку. Но обновлять каждый раз уже открытую главную страницу форума это ведь такой неудобняк. У меня ИЕ8. Проверю еще на FF, что ж я до сих пор не проверил-то...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Пишу из FF, но здесь даже обновление не помогает. Только если еще раз зайти в раздел, потом выйти, потом еще раз обновить - вот только тогда потухло

----------

